# Opinions Please :) (Pics included)



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay, so I have platinum blonde hair right now, but I'm not sure I like it anymore. My hair grows really fast and the roots are horrible yuk! Plus, a few family members and friends think it washes me out a bit. Anyways, I've had pretty much every hair colour and I just want your opinion on which you think looks best on me ...thx much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Platinum Blonde
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/j...E/Alyssa12.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/j.../Alyssa245.jpg

2. Light Brown





3. Violet





4. Dark Brown


----------



## lovelylass (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello

You suit both colours but I prefer the dark hair - looks really healthy and really suits you.

Im blonde at minute but thinking of going back to my roots


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like the light brown really brings out your eyes. I light the blonde also though.


----------



## lovelylass (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say I prefer the darkest one.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you look great with the dark brown.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 7, 2008)

i like the light brown on you best.. it really makes your skin colour look 'warmer'


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree w/ glam8babe and not only that but it seems to match your exact eye color -- I think it looks beautiful!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the light or dark brown, i think the blonde looks really unnatural and unflattering with your complexion.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the light brown.  dark blonde would look good too, but I do like the light blonde.  I agree keeping the roots done is a hassle.  What is your natural hair color?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 8, 2008)

Light brown, light brown, light brown! It looks FANTASTIC on you. NO blonde please


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 8, 2008)

light brown for sureee.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the light brown or violet on you the best!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I like the light brown.  dark blonde would look good too, but I do like the light blonde.  I agree keeping the roots done is a hassle.  What is your natural hair color?_

 
My naturally hair color is dirty blonde...but with my hair so light it comes in looking like its black! I hate it lol.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

I think either the darker brown or the blonde (I voted dark brown)

Personally i find the mid range colours a bit too close to the colour of your face.. the first blonde pic is really pretty, the dark brown suits you. i think you'd also suit black or blue-black.
I am a bit biased though, i like black hair.


Edit: 'violet' would be a good idea if you chose a bright violet purple dye then dyed over the blonde so it was actually bright (eg a Manic panic or Directions dye)


----------



## basoo (Mar 8, 2008)

you look great in light brown.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 8, 2008)

The light brown is so pretty.  It's perfect.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 8, 2008)

I would say _Light Brown._ Suits very well your skin tone.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Mar 8, 2008)

light or dark brown


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I think either the darker brown or the blonde (I voted dark brown)

Personally i find the mid range colours a bit too close to the colour of your face.. the first blonde pic is really pretty, the dark brown suits you. i think you'd also suit black or blue-black.
I am a bit biased though, i like black hair.


Edit: 'violet' would be a good idea if you chose a bright violet purple dye then dyed over the blonde so it was actually bright (eg a Manic panic or Directions dye)_

 
Funny you say that ...I've always felt it was the same color of my face too ahaha and I'm like you I either like real light hair or dark dark hair lol.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 9, 2008)

^ ^ I was hoping i wouldn't offend you -you did ask what we all thought.
I thought everyone would go for the light brown.
Let us know what you decide to do?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 9, 2008)

Honestly, I love the first blonde photo of you, but I really like the brown hair on you.  It looks very pretty!


----------



## Mairim (Mar 9, 2008)

Your look in light brown it's prettiest


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 9, 2008)

Light brown looks great.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 9, 2008)

i really like the light brown the best, or you would also look good with a dark blonde, honey kinda color.


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh I like the dark brown hair the best.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like the dark brown (and the highlights but I know those can be a pain to keep up).
I like the violet one, lol b/c right now I have mine dyed "Egyptian Plum"--very fun!

But my picks are:
#1: is your #4 pic, the dark brown
#2: is your light brown hair!

I agree, the platinum blonde can kinda look washed out (could also have been the flash/lighting too)


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 10, 2008)

I like all the looks but platinum blonde looks really great on you so if you can pull it off...I say have fun with it longer!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2008)

youuu're too cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i like the light brown on you.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 10, 2008)

light brown looks the most natural and flattering


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the light brown the best on you.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_youuu're too cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Moppit (Mar 11, 2008)

You look fantastic with the dark brown hair.  I vote for dark!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 11, 2008)

Light brown for sure


----------



## juxt123 (Mar 11, 2008)

without a doubt violet


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

your so pretty! and honestly ; i dont have a favorite..they all look really nice!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 24, 2008)

light brown or violet!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

i voted for the dark brown, it really goes well with your skin tone


----------



## Brittni (Mar 24, 2008)

The light brown looks gorgeous. It really does a lot your skin tone as well. Also, the dark brown is sassy too with hints of lighter brown. I definitely would stay away from the blonde because of how easily your roots show and how dark they seem to be.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Mar 24, 2008)

light brown, hands down!!!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the light brown the best. Maybe even a darker blonde. The platinum looks too harsh and unnatural, just looks a bit off.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

I think the light brown is pretty on you.


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the dark brown.


----------



## baybooty (Aug 20, 2008)

I TOTALLY LOVEEE THE VIOLET HAIR.

GOES GREAT WITH YOUR COMPLEXION & YOU STANDOUT.

MAYBE IT'S JUST ME. I LIKE OUT OF THE BOUNDARIES HAIR COLORS.


----------

